
Getting Hacker News’d Twice – Lessons Learned for Entrepreneurs - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2019/04/02/getting-hacker-news-lessons-for-entrepreneurs.html
======
bookofjoe
I'm NOT an entrepreneur but rather a blogger. I started posting in August 2004
and my site has pretty much remained unchanged in terms of basics since then:
multiple posts daily, 365 days/year, same design/appearance. I found your post
very interesting even though I'm not at all technically inclined and don't
know the difference between a webapp and a webbed foot. I too have found HN a
treasure trove of value, almost like free money. I happened on it a couple
years ago and only started contributing and reading it regularly last year,
and it's now my favorite website. I visit perhaps 4-5x/day just to scroll down
the homepage, pretty much every time finding something of interest to dive
into. I share your opinion of the quality of the audience: razor sharp, blunt,
acerbic, super informed, offering information and links to things I'd never
otherwise happen upon. Sometimes I get annoyed by the gnarliness of the tone
and irritated by the combativeness but at the same time I like it!

~~~
burtonator
Yeah... sometimes they can be really really opinionated if you don't really
explain yourself.

They don't give you much room for nuance and are pedantic and will rip you
apart otherwise..

